# A few predator calls forsale



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Here's a few call I have for sale all are finished inside and out in a hard ca finish $20 each to your doorstep 
First is one of my hasenpfeffer calls (rabbit distress) tuned in young cottontail wood is birdseye maple 



Next is another hasenpfeffer cottontail tune turned in goncalo alves also known as golden ebony it's a hard dence wood from South America 


Next is one of my baller calls these are a fawn distress call killer springtime call also great for black bears and calling deer but be careful you don't get stomped by the doe's 
This one is turned in Birdseye maple


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I'll take #1 Pokey----------------svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful work.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful! That CA finish is the way to go.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok skip I’ll get her in the mail thank you and Hassel and Glenway thank you for looking


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Pokey-------Payment will be in the mail today*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds good should be there on Monday


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Very nice call pokey---LIKE IT LOTS---payment be in mail tomorrow-----Thanks Buddy*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Great glad you like it thank you


----------

